# sump making noise



## papaw (Oct 26, 2010)

hey everyone. i have a 125 gallon aquarium with a sump pump. for some reason over night it has started making gurgling sounds. the gurgling is coming from the discharge side of the tank where it runs into the sump filter. about every two minutes are so it sounds like someone pulled the stopper out of a bath tub full of water. any ideas as of what it could be or why its doing this would greatly be appreciated. thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Look up durso.

also test by raising the input at the sump above the water line and see if the surging goes away. If the sump input to too low it takes some time for the drain to fill up with enough water to over come the pressure at the sump. then it all rushes out and the process repeats.


my .02


----------



## papaw (Oct 26, 2010)

ive checked the water level in the sump and replaced the lift pump. and it still gurgles. the tank has been up and running for nearly 5 months and the sump has been working fine and has been quite until last week. i have no clue whats up with it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

papaw said:


> ive checked the water level in the sump and replaced the lift pump. and it still gurgles. the tank has been up and running for nearly 5 months and the sump has been working fine and has been quite until last week. i have no clue whats up with it.


Hard to tell especially without "seeing" the setup.

but when something runs normal then starts acting up, something has changed. First thing is to try to remember if you changed anything.

In this case you may want to tear the plumbing apart and check for any kind of blockage in the pipe or outlet to the sump.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is the sound coming from your overflow? You using an overflow box? Pics would help.


----------



## papaw (Oct 26, 2010)

yes im using an overflow box with a lift pump. i replaced the lift pump thinking that mite be it but its still making the noise the hose going down to the sump is a ribed hose kind of like a vac hose. ill clean that tonight. ill also try and upload some pics tonight. thanks for the advise guys


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does CPR Aquatics make your overflow box?


----------



## papaw (Oct 26, 2010)

yes they do. it all came with the aquarium when it was set up. it was a salt tank and the changed over to a freshwater tank. i ran as a fresh water tank for a year when i bought it from a friend of mine. he set it up and its been running now for @ 6 months no problem until now. the overflow box is a cpr brand.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you have all the pieces? There is a straw that drops down in the middle of the overflow bulhead fitting, does yours have it?


----------



## papaw (Oct 26, 2010)

its there. thats what the outlet line of the vacum pump is connected to. i just uploaded pics of the overflow and the sump


----------



## papaw (Oct 26, 2010)

the pics uploaded to members galleries under papaw if that helps.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this a shot of inside the overflow box?


----------



## papaw (Oct 26, 2010)

thats looking down inside the overflow box. i disconnected the line from that tube and just let it flow into the box and the noise and the gurgling has next to stopped. was the line not supposed to be connected to that straw?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If that is the line coming from your lift pump, it just hangs loose in the box, submerged. There should be, what looks to be a plastic straw, sticking up dead center out of the bulkhead fitting. That straw provides air to the process and quiets the sounds. You can't do away with all of it (the sounds), but it does help. Go to CPR's website and watch their video and you'll see the straw coming up out of the center of the outflow hole in your box.


----------



## papaw (Oct 26, 2010)

its hanging loose in the over flow box and the noise and gurgling has slowed way down. after you guys helping and alot of research on the web,ive found several modifications that need to be made to the sump system all together. once again thanks for helping me out.


----------

